# Ontario Co-op?



## newlndnfire (Aug 19, 2011)

I would LOVE to start a co-op in Ontario! I know some of you may have some awesome deals out there and I have a REALLY awesome deal coming up in October!

- A hunter is willing to give me hundreds of pounds of meat from around 100 deer and 5 moose! I am willing to sell a storage tote of meat for around $5 bucks? Just to cover the cost of gas to get there because it is quite far away from me. I'm not sure how much a storage tote will have in it but I can adjust the price accordingly but it will never be more than $5. I think it will have around 20lbs of meat each? I can't say for sure though. Located in Sutton, Ontario.

- Barkers Brunch is coming to Scarborough September 9th! Let them know your order so you can pick it up! They usually are in the Ottawa area but come to Ontario once a month! I will keep everyone updated with delivery dates!

- Here's a link for a list of RAW and BARF diet providers. Some are only vegetables but there are some raw meat deals! http://lepusreg.tripod.com/NRS.html You just have to click on the link for Ontario. 

- Camp Greyhound is in Innisfill and have a good selection of meats! http://www.freewebs.com/awesomepaws/ They're not huge deals but they have a good variety. 

- Fresh tripe for $1/lb! Located in Angus, will be updated with her contact information. 

Does anyone have any great deals you would like to share!? I'm not sure how a co-op works, but I think this is the right way to go about it? Haha.


----------



## jenv101 (Oct 13, 2010)

Where in Ontario are you? I'd be interested for sure - I don't know how the co-op thing works either though! :smile:


----------



## newlndnfire (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm in Tottenham which is about an hour north of Toronto, a half hour west of Newmarket and a half hour east of Orangeville. We really are in the middle of nowhere but it's a nice drive! 

I think what I'll do is that if you find a nice deal, send me a PM and I'll post it on here for people to see and look at!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

I'll tell Jenn to check this thread out tomorrow. She is in Sutton, Ontario I believe and I know she'd be very interested in it as well as she has 5 raw fed dogs!


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

Always thinking about me Kelley 

Just to let everyone know that chicken backs from cericola farms in Bradford is a good one.
All the chicken backs are human grade consumption. 
What's happens is they take the breast and valuable meats off to process for people and they pack the backs, necks and sometimes whole carcass for dogs.
A price that can't go wrong... 40 lbs for $15.
I have bought it several times... Usually 80 lbs worth.

I also have a friend who is running a ground beef "co-op".
He goes to tweed once a month and gets up to a thousand pounds.
Usually if he gets that much its .75 a lb, if he gets under 1000 pounds, it's more a lb... Cant remember right now...

About the deer and moose.... Count me in!!! 
My boys are extreme lovers of game meat!!


----------



## newlndnfire (Aug 19, 2011)

Oh wow! I would love to get some of that chicken! Its all my guy can eat right now so it will be great to pick up! Is there a number/email we can contact them at so we can pick up some? The same with the ground beef, is there any way to contact him? I'll put these up on the main post in a bit.


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

If you go to the link I'm about to list...
Under the Ontario listings it shows current raw dog food providers.
Happy mango does not do raw meat for dogs anymore btw.
Cericola farms is listed there... 

NR/BARF Supplier, Book, Practitioner Directory List

I will talk to my friend and see if it's ok to give his info out...
Right he's providing to people he knows, so I have to see if he's offering to others now.
I'll pm you once I hear!


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

Also forgot to say that there's a lady in angus who provides tripe.
Its $1 a lb... The catch? It's fresh and stinky!!
I just picked up 80 lbs this past Friday and 100 lbs of beef lol.


----------



## newlndnfire (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm so glad you showed me that list! I didn't even know it existed! I'll put it up top for other people from Ontario. And alright, sounds awesome. 

Oh god, I don't think my mom would let me get fresh tripe lmfao. Her car would stink too much and she would be so mad! She thinks raw is gross enough already! I'm just hoping that my dog will convince her to switch her other two from kibble.


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow, count me in for the deer and moose :smile: Let me know when that's happening

Highland Packers in Stoney Creek have fantastic prices. They have a whole price list catered to raw feeders. Let me see if I can find the list and post it, or PM me.
Chicken carcasses - .39/lb
Pork heart - .85/lb
Beef heart -1.08/lb

theres lots more but these are the only ones I can remember off the top of my head.


----------



## newlndnfire (Aug 19, 2011)

I will let you know about the game meat. I'll send a PM to everyone about it. Should I alternate weeks for the people who get it? I think I can only take about four storage totes worth at a time and I would want to keep two maybe? So I would have two available every week. Theres only two of you right now, so you could come every week but if we get more, should we alternate? Jenn, since he's in Sutton as well, would you like to meet at his house? You wouldn't have to pay $5 that way but you would need your own storage totes ect.


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

newlndnfire said:


> I will let you know about the game meat. I'll send a PM to everyone about it. Should I alternate weeks for the people who get it? I think I can only take about four storage totes worth at a time and I would want to keep two maybe? So I would have two available every week. Theres only two of you right now, so you could come every week but if we get more, should we alternate? Jenn, since he's in Sutton as well, would you like to meet at his house? You wouldn't have to pay $5 that way but you would need your own storage totes ect.


Sure!! 
I'd be more than willing to meet there!! I wonder who It is... I know bunch of people up here.

And wow! The highland packers looks like an awesome deal!!!


----------



## newlndnfire (Aug 19, 2011)

It would be so strange if you knew them! Haha. 
And if you knew them, why the heck didn't they give you the meat before!? Haha.


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

Lol I don't know but that would be weird!!


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

any progress on the game meat???


----------



## newlndnfire (Aug 19, 2011)

Nope, I haven't heard anything from them as of right now.


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

That sucks


----------

